# Rants!



## kittensmom (May 9, 2016)

I hate ASH!!!!


----------



## Susie (May 9, 2016)

LOL, I was just turning my new soaps and thinking, "You ALL get a bath before I give you away!"


----------



## Steve85569 (May 9, 2016)

Hoarders.
Been moving my downsizing sister for 10 days.

I am beginning to love seeing floor space.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (May 9, 2016)

*Hoarders*

Been downsizing myself, and keep asking "How did I get all this crap? How." Must end Amazon Prime. Also, no more fragrance oils. No more. Yeah right.


----------



## Arimara (May 9, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> Been downsizing myself, and keep asking "How did I get all this crap? How." Must end Amazon Prime. Also, no more fragrance oils. No more. Yeah right.



Some of us will be more than willing to help you lighten the load of FOs, if you need the help of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve85569 (May 9, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> Been downsizing myself, and keep asking "How did I get all this crap? How." Must end Amazon Prime. Also, no more fragrance oils. No more. Yeah right.



Years of accumulation.
Weeks of cleaning.

6month rule:
If I have not used the item in 6 months I must sell it, give it away or throw it away. ( open bottles of FO's or EO's are exempt)


----------



## penelopejane (May 9, 2016)

kittensmom said:


> I hate ASH!!!!




Try isopropyl alcohol. I cover and wrap my soap and CPOP it at 110 *F and haven't had much ash. But I am using a tiny spray of isopropyl alcohol on each batch now before covering and no ash so far!

Still got a huge clutter problem though.


----------



## kittensmom (May 9, 2016)

That's cute.   Soap needs a bath!!!


----------



## kittensmom (May 9, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Hoarders.
> Been moving my downsizing sister for 10 days.
> 
> I am beginning to love seeing floor space.




Om goodness.  My son and daughter in law purchased a former hoarders place!    Even though the family did their best to clean it they are still finding 'stuff'.


----------



## Spice (May 11, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Try isopropyl alcohol. I cover and wrap my soap and CPOP it at 110 *F and haven't had much ash. But I am using a tiny spray of isopropyl alcohol on each batch now before covering and no ash so far!
> 
> Still got a huge clutter problem though.


I had to rewrap a 100 bars of soap because they werent getting any air, the wrap I was using was airtight. As i was totally bored and exhausted I just happen to look at a soap that has been wrapped for over a year with the same airtight wrap. These soaps looked good and I wondered why? The difference.....they are wine soaps. I have been wondering if the alcohol does sometime to the soap besides helping with ash.
These soaps looked as if I made they yesterday.


----------



## TBandCW (May 12, 2016)

That's what I love about soap!  They don't expire.  I made some awesome (or so I thought) Christmas soap that didn't sell very well over the holidays.  I boxed them up and will try selling them again this holiday season.


----------



## penelopejane (May 12, 2016)

Spice said:


> I had to rewrap a 100 bars of soap because they werent getting any air, the wrap I was using was airtight. As i was totally bored and exhausted I just happen to look at a soap that has been wrapped for over a year with the same airtight wrap. These soaps looked good and I wondered why? The difference.....they are wine soaps. I have been wondering if the alcohol does sometime to the soap besides helping with ash. These soaps looked as if I made they yesterday.



I don't know but are you sure it wasn't the alcoholic fumes that fuddled your brain into thinking they hadn't changed, a teensie, tiny bit?


----------



## kittensmom (May 12, 2016)

Hmmm.  Couple of thoughts... If it was good wine I would have drank it and enjoyed very drop.  If it was bad wine, many the soap didn't like it either


----------



## penelopejane (May 13, 2016)

^^^
Had to be good wine because the soap is happy!


----------



## kittensmom (May 13, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> ^^^
> Had to be good wine because the soap is happy!




Love happy soap!


----------



## LisaAnne (May 13, 2016)

I don't like knick knacks. I love things that serve a purpose and it's even better if they are used and or repurposed.


----------



## Spice (May 15, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I don't know but are you sure it wasn't the alcoholic fumes that fuddled your brain into thinking they hadn't changed, a teensie, tiny bit?



that or wishful thinking! No, the soap was wrapped.


----------



## Spice (May 15, 2016)

kittensmom said:


> Hmmm.  Couple of thoughts... If it was good wine I would have drank it and enjoyed very drop.  If it was bad wine, many the soap didn't like it either



The wine soap is in pristine shape and still wrapped; airtight.


----------



## Spice (May 15, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> I don't like knick knacks. I love things that serve a purpose and it's even better if they are used and or repurposed.



To much stuff stresses me. Im happy with the bare medium.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 15, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> ^^^
> Had to be good wine because the soap is happy!



I am very happy at the moment. 

My dear hubby just gave me a hug and served me a glass of red wine. Yay!

_Wait, this should not go in the "Rants!" thread??

Sorry...!
*sneaks off...*
_


----------



## lenarenee (May 15, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I am very happy at the moment.
> 
> My dear hubby just gave me a hug and served me a glass of red wine. Yay!
> 
> ...


 

You just invented the Joyful Rant!!!! :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 15, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> You just invented the Joyful Rant!!!! :smile::smile::smile:



Haha, and I didn`t even realize... ! 

Thanks for the laugh lenarenee : D


----------



## Arimara (May 17, 2016)

I'm going to whine :

Can someone PLEASE destroy all things Barney? I'me being forced to watch it! :cry:


----------



## shunt2011 (May 17, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I'm going to whine :
> 
> Can someone PLEASE destroy all things Barney? I'me being forced to watch it! :cry:




I hated Barney. Thank goodness my grandchildren don't watch him.  He made me want to slit my wrists when my daughter was young.  I'll take Bubble Guppies and Paw Patrol 24/7 over that purple bugger.


----------



## kc1ble (May 17, 2016)

I thought I hated Barney until I realized he offered me a half an hour of absolute silence from my toddler some 18 years ago...


----------



## Arimara (May 17, 2016)

kc1ble said:


> I thought I hated Barney until I realized he offered me a half an hour of absolute silence from my toddler some 18 years ago...



That was Yo Gabba Gabba for me. I actually liked it too until more celebs tried to join the party... and that episode where they started off with Muno and Brobee building a club house. They held those notes too long.


----------



## navigator9 (May 27, 2016)

After dinner with friends last night, I feel the need to rant a bit.. so we  were sitting there, laughing, talking and thoroughly enjoying each others company,  and I looked around us, and at every table except one that I could see,  everyone had their cell phones in their hands and were staring at them,  completely ignoring the others at their tables, (who were also staring  at their cell phones, so they were obviously not bothered by being  ignored). All of my friends and I have cell phones, but why would you  want to be on your phone when you're out with  friends??? Are they really that uncomfortable having an actual  conversation with another human being? Anyway, it made me grateful that I  can enjoy my friends face to face instead of only on a device. I've realized that one of the best things about being retired is having more time to spend with friends. And it  reminded me of this, that a friend sent to me.


----------



## kittensmom (May 27, 2016)

I agree about the cell phones.  Have you notice it's  chain reaction.   Once one person looks at their phone every one else does too.


----------



## KristaY (May 27, 2016)

I agree with you 100% nav. My DH and I comment on it all the time. We have a friend that had to ban cellphones from the dinner table, whether at home or in a restaurant. He said he felt like he was the only person at the table because the kids and his wife sat with their heads buried in their phones through the whole meal. To me it's rude and disrespectful.


----------



## IrishLass (May 27, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I'm going to whine :
> 
> Can someone PLEASE destroy all things Barney? I'me being forced to watch it! :cry:


 
Don't feel too bad, it could be much, much worse- i.e., Teletubbies.  I don't know if that is still on anymore, but I used to take care of a young child who was absolutely in love with that show (gag). Thankfully, when my son was young, neither Barney or Teletubbies interested him. His faves were 'Between The Lions', 'Theodore The Tugboat' and 'Thomas The Tank Engine'. 

RE: cellphones....I'm _so_ glad they were not around when I grew up/came of age. Since I've lived most of my life without them, I don't feel so dependent on them or feel naked without one in my hand. I do own a "smart-enough-for-the-likes-of-me" flip-phone, though, that I carry in my purse whenever I leave the house, but I only do so because I feel it's good to have around in case of emergencies.



			
				navigator9 said:
			
		

> After dinner with friends last night, I feel the need to rant a bit.. so we were sitting there, laughing, talking and thoroughly enjoying each others company, and I looked around us, and at every table except one that I could see, everyone had their cell phones in their hands and were staring at them, completely ignoring the others at their tables, (who were also staring at their cell phones, so they were obviously not bothered by being ignored).


 
We see this scenario all too often when we eat out as well..... and it just baffles my mind. To me, it's the ultimate diss, i.e., it's like saying, "You're not important enough to me want to engage in conversation with you, even though we are out to dinner together and you are sitting right across the table from me." It's just a really sad comment on society.


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (May 27, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Don't feel too bad, it could be much, much worse- i.e., Teletubbies.  I don't know if that is still on anymore, but I used to take care of a young child who was absolutely in love with that show (gag). Thankfully, when my son was young, neither Barney or Teletubbies interested him. His faves were 'Between The Lions', 'Theodore The Tugboat' and 'Thomas The Tank Engine'.
> 
> RE: cellphones....I'm _so_ glad they were not around when I grew up/came of age. Since I've lived most of my life without them, I don't feel so dependent on them or feel naked without one in my hand. I do own a "smart-enough-for-the-likes-of-me" flip-phone, though, that I carry in my purse whenever I leave the house, but I only do so because I feel it's good to have around in case of emergencies.
> 
> ...



My daughter can use a VCR but I'm going to throw her through a loop when I whip out my cassette player. And teletubbies is coming back to TV I think. Teletubbies or Barney... You guys are going to see me on the 10 o'clock news with some brand spanking new pelts in my arms. One will be a large purple speckled pelt and the other will be multicolored.


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 28, 2016)

I feel like my life has turned into doing dishes.  That was my first official job, dishwasher at an Italian restaurant.  It's gone full circle...


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 28, 2016)

Here is something I have encountered time and time again here in Norway, and it makes my head hurt. I haven`t mentioned this before, because who am I to speak, I have only been making soap for a year and a half. But I have come to realize that I may be a newbie in this game, but I am not an _ignorant _newbie soaper. I seek to learn everything I can as much as I can, as safely as I can. It is after all a big difference between my batch #1 and batch #150.

Norway is not a big country. We are now (pr. april 1`st 2016)  *5 223 300 *people here.
Soaping is not something that a huge ammount of people do actually. If they test it out they stop after a short while and are happy to have put it to a small test, brag about it, and then switch to other crafts that are more atractive and shiny. 

But the ones who do make soap on a regular basis and sell it on the side, and those that do it for a proper living, they have their own webstores, including etsy. A few call themselves professional soapers. The websites  look inviting enough, kind of cool etc. The owners claim to have made soap for years and say they know what they are doing. 

Ok. Awesome. So glad to hear that!

Then I start reading what they actually say about their soaps, and what oils they use etc. I read what magic they say their soaps can _do_, what ailments they can _heal_, how long they cure (one said she cured her soaps really well before shipping them out. She cured them for - *drumroll* -  *two weeks*.) 

And also they say they are made 100% natural with no syntetic ingredients wahtsoever. And yet they use storebought lye and use fragrance oils. 

Not to mention what miracles they claim the oils themselves can do, even _after_ it is saponified into soap, because that is why they chose especially those oils in their soaps. You know, the "true fact" that saponified oils in soap are _penetrating the skin barrier_ so the soap can heal skin from below the surface. Wow what a miracle... 

I read untill my eyes are square and they go rolling så far back into my head that I actually can see my own brain pulsating from all the misinformation...

They say things about soap and soaping that I know for a fact is not true, in any way, shape or form. Things that I knew even before I mixed my very first batch lye water.

What am I going to about this?

_Absahlutely _nothing. I will not sit on my high horse and badmouth them in any way (except ranting a bit...lol) I don`t do it in my personal life and I am not going to start now. But am I frustrated? Yup. 
All I can really do is make sure my soaps are good, safe and well put together and cured, be very clear about what I _personally _stand for, and feel a bit sorry for their customers who don`t know any better than what they are told.

End of rant.

Phew, thanks guys, good to get that off my chest.

-- So, anyone seen a good movie lately?


----------



## Arimara (May 28, 2016)

Earthen_Step said:


> I feel like my life has turned into doing dishes.  That was my first official job, dishwasher at an Italian restaurant.  It's gone full circle...



Dishwashing isn't too bad but make sure they provide safety gear, especially gloves. I had to fight my job over my unwillingness to wash dishes because they never provided the proper gloves for the job (and co-worker NEVER used the right amount of sanitizing solution for dishes. Thank God I don't work there anymore.


----------



## IrishLass (May 28, 2016)

Arimara said:


> My daughter can use a VCR but I'm going to throw her through a loop when I whip out my cassette player. And teletubbies is coming back to TV I think. Teletubbies or Barney... You guys are going to see me on the 10 o'clock news with some brand spanking new pelts in my arms. One will be a large purple speckled pelt and the other will be multicolored.


 
We still have our VCR and VHS tapes- and yes- they all still work perfectly and we do watch them (whichever ones we don't have on DVD)- and we still have our cassette players /tapes, and our turn-table/record player (as well as the latest technological devices).....which brings up a rant for me: namely, that I'm frustrated at how quickly the technology changes these days......no sooner do the electronic manufacturers get us so hooked/dependent on this or that technology that it changes to a totally different one. :twisted: 

Having said that, though, it's very cool that vinyl records are making a comeback (music _does _sound better on vinyl). Which makes me glad that we never tossed any of ours out. 


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaT (May 28, 2016)

I am furious right now.  I ordered a soap cutter set from Soap Making Resource and it was supposed to be delivered today.  I had been waiting around the house up until around 2:15 for the UPS truck to arrive.  I had to go to the store and was back in about an hour.  When I got back, I checked my mailbox and found my package from a different company.  I checked the porch and garage to see if UPS had been by while I was gone.  Nope.  Then, I check my email to find out that my 5.3 pound package was delivered BY THE POST OFFICE at 12:01 PM today.   There is no package.  I was home when the POST OFFICE supposedly delivered this package.  I am so angry right now I can spit.    Why am I paying for UPS delivery when this company is sending it via postal service?  It is some stupid thing where UPS delivers to your local post office to make the final delivery.  WTH?  Both UPS and FedEx spend way too much time in my driveway and know exactly where to put packages.  This package is too big to fit in my mailbox.  Where on earth did they put it?   Now I have to wait until TUESDAY to find out where the stupid thing is and to file a claim for it. This is so freaking annoying.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 28, 2016)

IL, technology does move so quickly. On average, data storage capacity doubles every 18 months! It's pretty crazy to realize that. 


I have a rant to share today of something that made me more sad than mad. 

A couple was at the market with their little girl today and stopped by my booth. I could see that the woman wanted to pick up my soaps and smell them. As she was sniffing and admiring, she said his mom made soaps "but not like these". There was a strange note to her voice when she said it. So I asked if they used the soaps his mom made. He said he won't use her soap. And added "not after her first batch". 

Then he goes on to say that he was burned by his moms soap. That's right. His own mom burned him with the soap she made. I've been doing this for 2 years selling and this is the first I heard of someone actually being burned by improperly made soap! I spoke to them for about 5 minutes about it and how I have an additional amount of oils in my soap so that it is safe to use and that I test every batch. Needless to say they (still) didn't buy a bar. Nor did I expect them to. But I gave them a sample of one of my most gentle soaps as they were walking away. And you know? They were actually really excited for it. I hope this second experience with handmade soap is a better one for them!

Edit: posted at the same time as Teresa! Ha! I'll go read hers now!


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 29, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Dishwashing isn't too bad but make sure they provide safety gear, especially gloves. I had to fight my job over my unwillingness to wash dishes because they never provided the proper gloves for the job (and co-worker NEVER used the right amount of sanitizing solution for dishes. Thank God I don't work there anymore.



I'd be the one to blame for no gear.  They are my own dishes from making too much soap and food for my family.


----------



## TeresaT (May 29, 2016)

Package Rant part two.   OK.  So yesterday I checked all over for this package.  I even checked with my neighbors (that share the mail box stand with me - both of our boxes are on one heavy duty post) to see if they might have picked it up for me.  No.  So I went online to the SMR to leave a message that my package is missing.  I did a rant here about my missing package.  Ten minutes ago a neighbor that I barely know, and does not have his mailbox near mine, brings my package to me.  He "didn't associate" the name on the box with me (WTH?) and went looking up and down the road for "670."  I said, "What?  That should have 570 on it."  "Oh, that might be 570." 

WHAT!?  Why the heck would you take a package from someone's mailbox and then drive around looking for the "owner" of that package.  The postal employee apparently knows what the heck they're doing, why interfere with their job?   

I was too torqued to actually ask him where it was.  I'll find out the next time I see him and tell him to leave my crap alone.  I'm guessing the thing was sitting on top of the post between the two mailboxes or laid across them.  That's what the mail driver has done in the past with things that don't fit in the box instead of driving up to the house.  Or, they'll put it in a bag and hang it from the box.    So, now I have to email SMR and tell them to forget about my first email, the package was picked up by a neighbor.   

I'm glad it was picked up by a neighbor with the intention of ensuring it was delivered to the rightful owner.  There have been incidences of mail gone missing when I first moved here (which is why I have a PO Box for bills and such).  My neighbor was "reviewing" my mail for me and putting it in my box a few days later.  Confrontation ensued and a chat with my friend, a US Postal Inspector, put a stop to that; but I don't like mail deliveries to my house.  UPS and FedEx are fine.  They actually put the stuff in the garage.  

So, I've got my new cutter.  Gotta go open it and see if I like it.  After all of this drama, it better be the bee's knees!


----------



## IrishLass (May 29, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> My neighbor was "reviewing" my mail for me and putting it in my box a few days later. Confrontation ensued and a chat with my friend, a US Postal Inspector, put a stop to that;


 
Ick! How creepy! 


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaT (May 29, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Ick! How creepy!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Exactly.  Which is why 13 years later I still have a po box.


----------



## Arimara (May 29, 2016)

Earthen_Step said:


> I'd be the one to blame for no gear.  They are my own dishes from making too much soap and food for my family.



Oh, get it now. Sorry.


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 30, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Oh, get it now. Sorry.



No need to be sorry *hugs*.  I'm about to do another kitchen cleaning party!  I'll probably have another one tonight after my adventures.  :mrgreen:


----------

